# [S]  : Mercenaries 2 - World in Flames (PC)



## hibbicon (5. April 2009)

Mercenaries 2 - World in Flames für *PC*


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. April 2009)

Das Spiel solltest doch eigentlich auch im Laden schon als Low-Budget bekommen


----------



## hibbicon (10. April 2009)

Shadow_Man am 09.04.2009 05:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Spiel solltest doch eigentlich auch im Laden schon als Low-Budget bekommen




ach komm hat das niemand ? ist doch ein nettes open world spiel.


----------



## hibbicon (12. April 2009)

bitte schließen, thema hat sich erledigt.


----------

